
Show HN: Hire a Top Developer in Under 7 Days. Guaranteed - hajrice
http://talentdraft.io
======
rahimnathwani

        rahim@localhost:~$ curl http://talentdraft.io/
        curl: (6) Could not resolve host: talentdraft.io
        rahim@localhost:~$ curl http://www.talentdraft.io/
        curl: (6) Could not resolve host: 
        www.talentdraft.io
        rahim@localhost:~$ nslookup
        > server 8.8.8.8
        Default server: 8.8.8.8
        Address: 8.8.8.8#53
        > set type=A
        > talentdraft.io
        Server:		8.8.8.8
        Address:	8.8.8.8#53
        
        ** server can't find talentdraft.io: NXDOMAIN
        >

~~~
quickthrower2
[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/talentdraft.io](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/talentdraft.io)

> Is talentdraft.io down? It's not just you! talentdraft.io looks down from
> here.

------
hajrice
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9d958oyuvs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9d958oyuvs&feature=youtu.be)

------
simplecomplex
Your website doesn’t work with mobile screen sizes. The text is cutoff.

~~~
qurazee
Check back in 7 days. If it is fixed then their claim is true.

